#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای گرافیکی | Graphics Software >  > مشکل: هنگام نصب corel draw x5 ver 15این ارور رو میده؟

## touch

سلام 
هنگام نصب این برنامه این ارور رو میده 
برنامه فروم ورک هم نصب کردم ولی نمیدونم چرا دوباره این ارور رو میده

Capture.jpg

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## AMD

روی چه ویندوزی میخواهی نصب کنی ؟

----------

*mohsen zmr*,*NPTiak*,*touch*

----------


## touch

ویندوز 7
روی دوتا لپ تاپ امتحان کردم

----------


## AMD

> ویندوز 7
> روی دوتا لپ تاپ امتحان کردم


قبل از اجرای  ستاپ  . روی فایل اجرایی نصب کلیک راست کنید و RUN AS ADMIN  را بزنید .

----------

*mohsen zmr*,*NPTiak*

----------


## touch

*بی فایدس امتحان کردم
4x هم میزنم یعنی هر ورژن میزنم این طوریه*

----------

*mohsen zmr*

----------


## omidm11

سلام
با آنتی ویروس و فایروال خاموش هم امتحان کردید؟

----------

*mohsen zmr*,*touch*

----------


## touch

*برنامه رو وارد فایروال کردم  که ارور آبدیت نده باز فایده نداشت
رو دوتا لپ تاپ امتحان کردم*

----------


## omidm11

خب پایین اون پنجره که زده has stoped working قسمت view problem details رو کلیک کنید ببینید چی نوشته؟

----------

*NPTiak*,*touch*

----------


## NPTiak

سلام دوست عزیز،
علاوه بر فرمایشات دوستان و اساتید عزیز،این مورد رو هم امتحان کنید که محتویات نرم افزار را روی هارد کپی کرده و سپس گزینهء Setup رو اجرا نمایید، اگر درهیچکدام از موارد فوق نتیجه ای حاصل نشد احتمال فراوان سورس شما مشکل دارد،از منبع دیگری این نرم افزار را تهیه کرده و نصب نمایید(خصوصا اینکه فرمودید روی دو سیستم امتحان کرده اید و نصب نشده)
موفق باشید

----------

*mohsen zmr*,*touch*

----------


## touch

*با تشکر از همه همکاران و دوستان عزیز مشکل حل شد ویندوز رو عوض کردم مشکل حل شد خداروشکر 
*
*با تشکرررررررررررررررررررررر  ررررررررررررررررررر

* :هنگام نصب corel draw x5 ver 15این ارور رو میده؟:

----------

*NPTiak*,*omidm11*

----------

